# G0619 Mill dead



## Tom-C (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi,  My G0619 is about 13 years old.  About a year ago it started to act up.  The speed reading would flicker and sometimes the buttons would not work.  Yesterday if you hit start and the speed up arrow it came up "error".  I pulled the back and both fuses are good.  Now I get nothing except a "beep" when I turn on power.  The Power On light does not come on and nothing on the Tachometer screen.

Any suggestions on what to do next?  I contacted Grizzle and have not gotten a response yet.

Tom


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 30, 2020)

Sounds like the circuit board has a short in it. I would download the manual and check the location of the logic board and check to see if it has any burned areas.


----------



## DAT510 (Sep 30, 2020)

This guy repairs the Sieg Lathe and Mill Circuit Boards.  (The G0619 is a rebranded Sieg SX3 mill)









						MINI LATHE - MILL BOARD REPAIR SERVICE
					

Check out this GoDaddy hosted webpage! http://olduhfguy.com.




					olduhfguy.com


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Sep 30, 2020)

If it has an induction motor, the first place to look on a motor that old is the starting/run capacitor.
You can tell if this is the case if you can wrap a string about a pulley, apply power, and spin the motor by hand. If the motor continues to run it is highly likely that the starting/run capacitor has gone **** up. (Generally its the start cap rather than the run cap if you have 2)


----------



## Tom-C (Oct 1, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> Sounds like the circuit board has a short in it. I would download the manual and check the location of the logic board and check to see if it has any burned areas.


Papa, Thanks, but there are 5 circuit boards.  I have the Grizzly and Arc Euro manuals and no one tells you how to troubleshoot to a board.


----------



## ericc (Oct 1, 2020)

This thing doesn't have an induction motor.  The controller is necessary for operation.  Does it have the brushless motor or the olde DC motor?


----------



## Tom-C (Oct 1, 2020)

ericc said:


> This thing doesn't have an induction motor.  The controller is necessary for operation.  Does it have the brushless motor or the olde DC motor?


Ericc, Mine is a 2007 unit.  How can I tell the difference?  I think it is the DC motor


----------



## DAT510 (Oct 1, 2020)

I believe all the SX3's were Brushless Motors.  I know my G0619 from the same era is Brushless DC.

Btw, the Board repair guy listed above, has a trouble shooting section to help people determine where their failure may be.


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 1, 2020)

A brushless motor will have 3 power wires (and possibly more smaller signal wires) and brushed DC motor will have 2 power wires. If is is brushed, can the brushes be checked or replaced?


----------



## Tom-C (Oct 3, 2020)

DAT510 said:


> I believe all the SX3's were Brushless Motors.  I know my G0619 from the same era is Brushless DC.
> 
> Btw, the Board repair guy listed above, has a trouble shooting section to help people determine where their failure may be.


 
Dat 510,  All three boards are on their way to olduhfguy.  He gets $95 and suggested that I send all three (there is actually another board on the "speed control/Invertor board) so he could ensure that there were no additional problems.  Grizzly tech had an electronics guy call me but said if I didn't have an oscilloscope there was not any additional troubleshooting we could do.  Replacement board is #350.  I said I was looking at getting my board repaired and he said Grizzly did that for $75, pause and a $35 troubleshooting fee, pause and packaging and handling to return it of $120.  Since it cost me $15.80 to send the boards to ofduhfguy I sent them.


----------



## Tom-C (Oct 13, 2020)

DAT510 said:


> This guy repairs the Sieg Lathe and Mill Circuit Boards.  (The G0619 is a rebranded Sieg SX3 mill)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAT510,  Got my boards back from olduhfguy and they worked perfectly.  I sent all three of the boards, at his suggestion, so he could ensure everything worked together.  His turnaround was about 3 days.  $95 plus $15 shipping.  Could not be happier.  Mill up and running, but now there is a small problem with the DRO.  I will start another thread for that.
Tom-C


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 13, 2020)

Tom-C said:


> DAT510,  Got my boards back from olduhfguy and they worked perfectly.  I sent all three of the boards, at his suggestion, so he could ensure everything worked together.  His turnaround was about 3 days.  $95 plus $15 shipping.  Could not be happier.  Mill up and running, but now there is a small problem with the DRO.  I will start another thread for that.
> Tom-C



This is of great interest to me. I was looking at a welder with a burned Arc Starter board. Miller indicates it is no longer in production or available to their knowledge, I wonder if this would be something he could tackle?


----------



## Tom-C (Oct 13, 2020)

Papa Charlie said:


> This is of great interest to me. I was looking at a welder with a burned Arc Starter board. Miller indicates it is no longer in production or available to their knowledge, I wonder if this would be something he could tackle?


Papa Charlie,  Don't know, but Peter Bush is a nice guy.  He is a retired radio repair man and got into fixing the circuit boards for 7X10 mini lathes.  Email him and see: Peter Brush <olduhfguy@gmail.com>


----------

